# Nds Card Order Not Yet Processed?



## BearSketches (Feb 26, 2019)

I ordered an item from nds card .net (specifically the R41-B9S for my n3ds) about a day ago. However, when I completed the purchase, I never received a confirmation email. I also noticed that the money I "spent" has not been deduced from my bank account for over a day now. I emailed them once with their nds support email, and got no reply within 24 hours. So, I then emailed them using the bengbengxiao email (asked for a chance to cancel the order if it has not been processed yet, as I found a different card that I want to buy) , and have not yet received a reply. Is this normal, and have I been charged?

I do not see any pending charges on my statement, so I'm assuming no, but I also don't wanna get hit with a $40 purchase out of nowhere in a few days from now. Do they tend to be lenient in the sense that I can cancel the order in the situation it is in right now?

I've seen other threads where they email op with a link to their personal paypal, but I haven't gotten any such emails.

Edit: Just got the first reply, though the email did not really answer the questions I asked. Going to try and cancel my order so I can get a different card on the same site.

Edit: Issue has been resolved.


----------



## larrypretty (Feb 27, 2019)

How this resolved?


----------



## BearSketches (Feb 27, 2019)

larrypretty said:


> How this resolved?



The manager of the site (email of him is listed on their "Contact Us" page) emailed me back after a long while. Timezones i guess. The communication was a bit frustrating but I do tend to ask a lot of questions and email long responses so that may be why. They ended up cancelling my order like I asked since my order technically never got through anyways.


----------



## Plstic (Feb 27, 2019)

I've never had an issue with ndscard.


----------



## larrypretty (Feb 28, 2019)

BearSketches said:


> The manager of the site (email of him is listed on their "Contact Us" page) emailed me back after a long while. Timezones i guess. The communication was a bit frustrating but I do tend to ask a lot of questions and email long responses so that may be why. They ended up cancelling my order like I asked since my order technically never got through anyways.


So you just cancel the order from them because the payment isn't passed? I suggest you can try to buy from mod3dscard or modchipsdirect, they both can ship from USA, also if Credit card payment can't go through, the mod3dscard can support you Paypal.


----------



## BearSketches (Mar 4, 2019)

larrypretty said:


> So you just cancel the order from them because the payment isn't passed? I suggest you can try to buy from mod3dscard or modchipsdirect, they both can ship from USA, also if Credit card payment can't go through, the mod3dscard can support you Paypal.


I cancelled the order initially because i changed my mind on what card I wanted to buy. I'll keep in mind the sites you suggested when I try again. Do you know how good their support team is with replying to emails within a reasonable time?


----------



## larrypretty (Mar 4, 2019)

BearSketches said:


> I cancelled the order initially because i changed my mind on what card I wanted to buy. I'll keep in mind the sites you suggested when I try again. Do you know how good their support team is with replying to emails within a reasonable time?


Time lag is there, you can just have a try firstly, for me, usually 2 to 5 hours.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



larrypretty said:


> Time lag is there, you can just have a try firstly, for me, usually 2 to 5 hours.


Mod3dscard has online chat, when they are showing online, you maybe give a try.


----------



## BearSketches (Mar 4, 2019)

larrypretty said:


> Time lag is there, you can just have a try firstly, for me, usually 2 to 5 hours.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Alright, thanks, will definitely consider


----------

